# Just been on NEWS!! RSPCA Derby!



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Are no longer going to be taking in dogs, seems to be due to the high running costs of £5.5k per week! Four staff will lose their jobs. They will continue to take in cats and small animals!!!

Not a supporter of the RSPCA myself but this is quite crushing news imo!
DT


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So sad for the staff involved. I dread to think what will happen to the dogs that would normally be taken it.

I wonder if this is a knock on effect from the credit crunch.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

it will be a knock on affect from the credit crunch all the rehoming centres are overflowing and we'r relying on fosterers to take animals in, i know the manchester and salford branch have rehomed one kitten in a fortnight but are gettin thousands more in weekly all the staff are taking animals home its soo sad these poor animals, then we get clients were we'v admitted an animal for a cat bite abcess then they txt us saying we'v had a talk we dont want the cat anymore rehome him. unfortunatly the cat isnt rehomable as he as an alergy to fleas -they didnt even flea him to stop this, im just hoping one of the staff will take him, some owners just dont care about their animals.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rebenda said:


> it will be a knock on affect from the credit crunch all the rehoming centres are overflowing and we'r relying on fosterers to take animals in, i know the manchester and salford branch have rehomed one kitten in a fortnight but are gettin thousands more in weekly all the staff are taking animals home its soo sad these poor animals, then we get clients were we'v admitted an animal for a cat bite abcess then they txt us saying we'v had a talk we dont want the cat anymore rehome him. unfortunatly the cat isnt rehomable as he as an alergy to fleas -they didnt even flea him to stop this, im just hoping one of the staff will take him, some owners just dont care about their animals.


Thats horrible!

I lost my job, i survive on benefits, but not once have i even considered rehoming any of my pets. I couldnt entertain such a thought for a second. I dont scrimp on their care either, id rather sacrifice my own things, rather than theirs.

Some people just wont compromise and give up their little luxuries. They'd rather get rid of the animal.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Thats horrible!
> 
> I lost my job, i survive on benefits, but not once have i even considered rehoming any of my pets. I couldnt entertain such a thought for a second. I dont scrimp on their care either, id rather sacrifice my own things, rather than theirs.
> 
> Some people just wont compromise and give up their little luxuries. They'd rather get rid of the animal.


Yep im the same i come 2nd to my animals

the rehoming centres are even paying private boarding fees to keep these animals from having to be pts'd.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

yep same here only on benefits but my dogs come 1st they are my world


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if, as well, they are getting less money to cope with all the extra animals they are having to rehome because of the credit crunch? I know a lot of people who have stopped supporting the RSPCA because they don't agree with their policies.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

=[ i did work experience there and though most staff werent welcoming a few really looked after me and i feel so bad for them right now, im sure they'll keep me updated.
This is going to be horrible... where will all the poochies go now?!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's not just Derby. We've lost our one and only inspector who gave a sh*t. She was forced out but only because they were going to make one redundant in Sept anyway and now they don't need to give any redundancy.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh dear!!! bloody credit crunch!!! and shame on these people it doesnt take much to keep an animal happy even on a small budget!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

DT, fan or not, the RSPCA rehome thousands of animals each year. where would we be without them


----------

